# [SOLVED] Emerge problems with networkmanager-openvpn

## imbiea

emerge --info  

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (!../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9600_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 14 Oct 2011 18:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

PKGDIR="/misc/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/misc/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 aperfmperf apic arch_perfmon aspell avahi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bts bzip2 cairo cdr clflush cli cmov connection-sharing consolekit constant_tsc cracklib crypt cups cx16 cx8 cxx dbus de dell device-mapper dhcp dhcpcd directfb directv djvu dri ds_cpl dtes64 dts dvb dvd est exif extras ffmpeg flexpriority fortran fpu fuse fxsr gdbm gdu geos gif gimp gml gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm gps gpsdrive gstreamer gtk ht iconv ida ieee1394 ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k kdrive kerberos lahf_lm lame laptop ldap lm mca mce mdnsresponder-compat mmx modules monitor mp3 mpeg mpg123 msr mtrr mudflap multilib mythtv ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nspluginwrapper nx opengl openmp pae pam pat pbe pcre pcsc-lite pdcm pdf pebs perl pge php plugins png pni policykit ppds pppd pse pse36 python qt4 radio readline rep_good scanner sdl sep session smartcard smx snmp speex spell sqlite ss sse sse2 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 syscall sysfs tcpd theora tiff tk tm tm2 tpr_shadow tracker tsc twinserial unicode usb v4l v4l2 vhosts video vim-syntax vme vmx vnmi vorbis wifi wps x264 xml xorg xsave xtpr xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="expires authz_dbm cgi log_forensic actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_db m authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env ex pires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="canon nikon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="garmin" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l v4l2 ati intel radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

And here is the relevant problem during the emerge....

```

include/NetworkManager -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/

include/libnm-glib -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I../ -DICONDIR=\"/usr/share/pixmap

s\" -DGLADEDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome-vpn-properties/openvpn\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNO

MELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DVERSION=\"0.8\" -O2 -pipe -march=core2 -MT libnm_openvpn_properties_la-nm-openvpn.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/

libnm_openvpn_properties_la-nm-openvpn.Tpo -c nm-openvpn.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_openvpn_properties_la-nm-openvpn.o

nm-openvpn.c: In function 'openvpn_plugin_ui_interface_init':

nm-openvpn.c:770:13: error: 'NMVpnPluginUiInterface' has no member named 'import'

nm-openvpn.c:771:13: error: 'NMVpnPluginUiInterface' has no member named 'export'

make[3]: *** [libnm_openvpn_properties_la-nm-openvpn.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1/work/NetworkManager-openvpn-0.8/properties'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1/work/NetworkManager-openvpn-0.8/properties'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1/work/NetworkManager-openvpn-0.8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2542:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-misc:networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1:20111029-140410.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1/work/NetworkManager-openvpn-0.8'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/net-misc:networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1:20111029-140410.log'

```

Thanks for the help!Last edited by imbiea on Wed Nov 02, 2011 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

What version of networkmanager are you using?  Stable or testing version?

Do you have any unmasks, keywords that would unmask incompatible versions of networkmanager and networkmanager-openvpn?

----------

## imbiea

Everything regarding this is stable.

```

net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.4.0-r2  USE="bluetooth nss ppp -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd -doc -gnutls -resolvconf"

```

Stable openvpn, and stable network manager.

I just did a full emerge -DuN world today.. including fixing new libpng updates.

Same result:

However is is my list of ~keyword ones...

```

mail-client/alpine ~amd64

net-print/gutenprint ~amd64

net-print/mtink ~amd64

sci-geosciences/googleearth ~amd64

dev-util/patchelf ~amd64

media-gfx/sane-backends ~amd64

media-gfx/sane ~amd64

media-tv/mythtv ~amd64

sci-geosciences/qlandkartegt-garmindev ~amd64 

sci-geosciences/qlandkartegt ~amd64

app-office/openerp-server ~amd64

app-office/openerp-web ~amd64

media-video/motion ~amd64

>=sci-mathematics/genius-1.0.11 ~amd64

media-sound/rhythmbox ~amd64

app-misc/media-player-info ~amd64

>=net-analyzer/nikto-2.1.4 ~amd64

>=net-analyzer/nessus-core-2.2.9-r1 ~amd64

>=net-analyzer/libnasl-2.2.9-r1 ~amd64

>=net-analyzer/nessus-plugins-2.2.9-r1 ~amd64

>=net-libs/libwhisker-2.5 ~amd64

>=net-analyzer/nessus-2.2.9 ~amd64

>=net-analyzer/nessus-libraries-2.2.9-r1 ~amd64

>=x11-misc/vym-1.12.7 ~amd64

>=app-crypt/chntpw-110511 ~amd64

>=dev-python/python-debian-0.1.21 ~amd64

>=media-libs/libraw-0.13.8 ~amd64

>=media-libs/gexiv2-0.3.1 ~amd64

>=media-gfx/shotwell-0.11.1 ~amd64

>=net-p2p/bittorrent-5.2.2-r1 ~amd64

x11-wm/enlightenment ~amd64 

>=media-video/coriander-2.0.0 ~amd64

>=media-gfx/simple-scan-2.32.0.2 ~amd64

```

Last edited by imbiea on Sat Oct 29, 2011 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## imbiea

emerge --info =net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3ira x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3ira-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 Oct 2011 14:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/bind /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_US en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 apache2 aperfmperf apic arat arch_perfmon aspell avx bash-completion berkdb big-tables bluetooth branding bts bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cdr clamav clflush cli cmov colord consolekit constant_tsc cracklib crypt css ctype cups cx16 cx8 cxx dbus de directv dovecot-sasl dri ds_cpl dtes64 dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread ecwj2k eds emboss encode enscript epb epson ept est evo exif fam fax ffmpeg fftw firefox fits flac flexpriority fortran fpu fxsr garmin gcdmaster gd gdal gdbm gdu geos gif gimp gml gnome gnome-keyring gnomecd gphoto2 gpm gps gpsd graphviz gstreamer gtk hdf hdf5 ht iconv ida ieee1394 imagemagick imap ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kerberos krb4 lahf_lm lame lcms ldap libmpeg2 libnotify lm logrotate lzo mad mca mce md5sum mgetty mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules monitor mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 mplayer msr mtrr mudflap multilib mysql mysqli nagios-dns nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh nas nautilus ncurses netcdf netpbm network-cron nls nonstop_tsc nopl nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ntp nut nx ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pat pbe pclmulqdq pcre pdcm pdf pebs pge php pln png pni policykit popcnt ppds pppd pse pse36 pts pvr qt3support radio rdtscp readline reflection rep_good rsync sasl scanner sdl sep session soap sockets spell ss sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssh ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg syscall sysfs syslog tcpd tiff tm tm2 tordns tpr_shadow truetype tsc udev unicode unzip ups usb v4l v4l2 vdpau vhosts vim-syntax vme vmx vnmi vorbis vpid winbind x264 xcb xine xinetd xml xorg xsave xsaveopt xtopology xtpr xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="cgi log_forensic actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="canon nikon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US en" LIRC_DEVICES="alsa_usb animax audio audio_alsa avermedia avermedia98 avermedia_vdomate awlibusb commandir dsp mouseremote mouseremote_ps2 pctv samsung tuxbox tvbox udp uirt2 uirt2_raw usb_uirt_raw" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="epson epson2 hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s hs2p" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="v4l nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## Trog Dog

I tried installing and got that error at the same spot, tried again with -gnome and it built ok, so you can run with that as a workaround - but you should file a bug.

```
#echo "net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.8-r1 -gnome" >> /etc/portage/package.use

#emerge -v networkmanager-openvpn
```

----------

## imbiea

Hm, ok interesting.   I'll give that a shot, and file the bug report.. thanks.

bug report number to follow....

----------

## PacketCollision

An alternate solution is to unmask version 0.8.2 and install that, which compiled cleanly for me under x86.

----------

